

From Zero to Fifty: How AdPushup Closed $632K in Angel Investment - ankitoberoi
http://www.adpushup.com/blog/adpushup-closes-angel-round-funding/

======
breakinggood
It’s interesting how con men’s confidence games are now being upvoted and
celebrated by the Hacker News community. The celebration of bait and switch
tactic in these emails is indicative of how shady startup culture is getting.

There is no sacred ground to maintain trust. Social proof, vanity metrics, out
right lying is all fair game in this wild west. This is how credibility
crumbles. This is how the startup scene becomes overwhelmingly a market of
lemons as honest folks get pushed to the wayside and sociopaths rise amongst
the chaos.

------
kamikazi
Very impressive Ankit. Really liked your hack to go cold emails. Even InMobi
cold-called all the way to KPCB! So it's not unheard of. All the best on
journey ahead.

Bit of a noob Qn: Is it the norm to have as much as 50 investors in your Angel
round? Or are you guys an exception in that too? How do startups deal with so
many people after funding? In investor updates and followups, sharing figures,
revenues, execution strategy and then following up on those discussions. Is it
all done kinda light-touch?

~~~
ankitoberoi
Thanks! From what we've been told, 50 is somewhat large - I personally don't
know of any other startup which has done that, in an angel round.

We'll have a dashboard for each investor and if something requires investor
approval - it comes from a select few, who have the Power of Attorney from the
rest of the group.

------
manishsharan
Thank you so much for a great article. It is very inspiring to read that you
guys managed such awesome traction and growth rate before you closed that
angel round. Could you share how you hacked your growth rate before funding ?

~~~
ankitoberoi
Thank you for reading! Here's an article on how we're built traction before
the round: [http://www.adpushup.com/blog/how-were-getting-tons-of-
beta-s...](http://www.adpushup.com/blog/how-were-getting-tons-of-beta-signups-
without-spending-a-penny/)

------
pptr1
Thanks for writing this Ankit. This will help tons of people.

